# Ouchy-painful ovulation after failed ICSI



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I am currnetley ovulating after my BFN on 6th august, had my bleed 8th august, started ovulating yesterday mildly and today its getting more painful and I have bloated up   Its more painful now than it was when I was injecting to get my follies to produce eggies  

Has anyone experianced this? I am not worried as I had a drug-induced cycle and this is my body trying to get back to normal (I should point out that I always feel ovulation)

 ta very muchy


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi faithope,
I had this too for three months after my failed ivf at easter - I was worried about an infection / cyst but my consultant said my ovaries were probably just still a bit sore from EC, which I guess makes sense so I didn't have a scan or anything. I usually 'feel' ovulation too, but this was much more noticeable. Hope it settles down for you! jen-v


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

ah thank you hun, I guess it makes sense, was worried


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

*Faithope * - Im so glad you posted this, I have been the same. I also sadly got my second BFN last month and have never actually felt ovulation pain before and did actually wonder about this when others mentioned it. Anyway, I had the worst pain the other day which I am sure was ovulation pain, it was not nice!

I read your diary  and want to wish you lots of luck for your next cycle. x x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Lisa* Thats great to know that by posting this question i have helped someone else  and thank you for reading my diary  I am sorry you haad to deal witht he heartache of a BFN too   xxxx


----------

